# New front shocks



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am going to put new front shocks on my 04 chevy 2500HD and I wanted to see if you guys had any suggestions on what ones I should go with. thanks


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I went with Bilsteins all around. Great ride anf long warranty. I bought mine from www.kennedydiesel.com. If you have the torsion bars cranked a few turns like i do let them know and they will include 1/2" stainless steel spacers to put on the upper mounting bolt, dropping the shock down a bit to prevent bottoming out and damaging the shock. All in all a very easy install...good luck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have Bilsteins on one of my trucks and I like them also.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Go with the 5100 series Bilsteins, much better ride than the yellows and look better too.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I use Pro Comp ES9000 Gas Shocks, they are Nitrogen and have a Lifetime Warranty. Very good Shock. They use a 5/8 size shaft also. Just my $0.02


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Im also looking for 4 for my 02 2500..dont need the best nor crazy 4 wheelin ones, just a decent shock.....Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

aint got that kind of money ,go for monroe reflex !


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I used bilstein on mine as they cam factory. Plus I tried the cheap gabrials from autozone and ended up blowing one. Autozone can get the Bilstein for around $60 each....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

sechracer;636160 said:


> I used bilstein on mine as they cam factory. Plus I tried the cheap gabrials from autozone and ended up blowing one. Autozone can get the Bilstein for around $60 each....


the bilstein that are yellow and blue, or the the 5100 that r silver and black


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

The Pro Comp's are only $40 each


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Burkartsplow;636193 said:


> the bilstein that are yellow and blue, or the the 5100 that r silver and black


Yellow and blue......


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

bilstein 5100's


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Burk do a search here in the Chevy forum...there's a couple good threads on shock choices already. 

But you wouldn't be at all disappointed with the 5100 Bilstein's or Edelbrocks.


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

Bilstein without question.

Have them on my 06 crew cab long box duamax and on my 05 ext. cab short box gasser(have had three sets on this truck, with different lifts each time, truck is stock size now).


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they still use bilstiens i like em


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

What are the differences between the Bilstein yellow and blue HD's and the Bilstein 5100's? I'm looking at replacing the original shocks on my 98 K3500 which I believe are Heavy duty shocks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The specific differences are mainly in the valving Wayne. The yellows are the "cookie cutter" line. And the 5100's are more vehicle specifically valved/tuned. Which is why you find that most guys prefer the 5100's if they've had both.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't have the money for Bilsteins ,,,,Monroe...Magniums work just fine...For me


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for the info. I have Bilstein HD's on my 98 K1500 Z71 and they were a vast improvement over the factory "comfort ride" Bilsteins. They probably have around 70,000 miles on them and are still very firm. I'll have to look into the 5100's for the K3500.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I just went to Bilstein's website and from what I can gather, the 5100 series shock is for lifted trucks. I could not find a stock height application for my 98 K3500 in the 5100 series. The only shock offered was the HD series of shocks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The 5100's are only available for select applications (but not just lifted ones).... in those cases that their not available I then use the Edelbrocks vs the HD Bilsteins. Only because I prefer the Edelbrocks over the Bilstein HD's series.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

B&B;638810 said:


> The 5100's are only available for select applications (but not just lifted ones).... in those cases that their not available I then use the Edelbrocks vs the HD Bilsteins. Only because I prefer the Edelbrocks over the Bilstein HD's series.


Thanks, I will go with the edelbrocks. It may snow here, it may not, No one knows when you live on the shores of lake erie...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

wild bill;636135 said:


> aint got that kind of money ,go for monroe reflex !


Naap's high end shock is a Monroe shock with a private lable.........$50 each


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I got mine at Advance Auto $38.00..


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

The one reason I have kind of ruled out the Edelbrock shocks was the many posts I've read on various truck forums of these shocks leaking with low miles on them. Of course this was a few years ago and maybe they have fixed this problem. I've had good luck with the HD Bilsteins.

What do you think of the AC Delco Replacement HD shocks?

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Been running them on various trucks for a little over three years now and have yet to have a problem with a single one so can't comment on any low mileage leakage issues Wayne.

The Delco's are OK, not great, but ok for the money. There's better ones out there though. Mostly depends on what you want, and what you want to spend...just like anything else.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

what are the edelbrocks going for? and where is a good place to get them?.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Are the Edelbrocks heavy duty enough for a K3500 truck? I've only seen them on 1/2 tons. What other Heavy duty type shocks would you recommend? Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They sure are. Have installed multiple sets on 88-98 K2500's, K3500's as well as the Silverado bodied 2500HD's and 3500's. Been very impressed with them. Not too stiffly valved but handle well when weighted down.

As far as running anything else besides the Edlebrocks or Bilsteins my next choice in line is the KYB's. Very good shock for the money as well.

I seldom use the rebadged or branded shocks anymore that you'd find at the local parts store. Never was overly impressed with they're lifespan or performance.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B,
Thanks for the info. I will have to take another look at the Edelbrocks.

Wayne


----------

